# I wanna see your Videos!



## Skivvers (Apr 13, 2008)

there's a lot of topics like these for pictures and I just wanna see some peoples videos that they made for their awsome horses. So let's see 'em!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i have 3 horse ones. 

This one is long
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8wtdPzw_fk8

This is my fall  
http://youtube.com/watch?v=t-bS629dxkE&feature=user

This one i'm doing some Parelli with my horse
http://youtube.com/watch?v=NI80sMsPTeo&feature=user

I plan on getting more soon


----------



## Skivvers (Apr 13, 2008)

Haha in the fall off, all I saw was a horse with a rider go spastic then come back without a rider...

The Parelli was cool!! I should try that with my boy....
Vega is really pretty by the way, how old is she?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

lol yahh that fall is very funny. But boy was i sore.



> Vega is really pretty by the way, how old is she?


Thank you  she's 5


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

heres a video of chance its pretty bad video ill create a better one soon! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZkQpzWC_mc


----------



## Skivvers (Apr 13, 2008)

that was cool, I liked how you gave a tour of your barn!

Any others? I will post my video tonight. need more clips first :lol:


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks  thats only the front of the barn there 2 other sides in the back with out 12 more stalls  If we had the lights in the back where the other stalls are on you could see everything better but ya


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm going to be taking more videos today. YAY  

I'll post them when i upload them and everything


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

yay!  

Im hoping to make videos this weekend lol ill call it .. Start Of Our Parelli Journey ... idk xD ill throw in random clips as well.

This will only happen if theres no mud in the round pens! which from the looks of it! Its gonna be dry!!!! *jumps up and down!!!*


----------



## littlemouse (Mar 28, 2008)

I have 2 videos I can share

This one is me jumping with a friend:
http://www.sohorse.com/horse-video/id/1200/

And this one is just one I made!
http://www.sohorse.com/horse-video/id/1864/

(It's a french website I love. we share photos and videos only with horse lovers!. but I like to come on english websites to see different kind of horses and different way to ride! it's interesting, you'll see!)

Tell me what you think about my videos!


----------



## Orient5 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have an account on youtube and this is the link to all my videos:http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=Breezyboo14. Most of them are not me because i cant tape myself. Anyway, most of them are my friends. Hope you like them!


----------

